# First Fish Ohio on the 1wt



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I was hoping I'd tie into a fat gill at the local public pond I like to fish early/late in the year. I have pulled many 9"ers from this pond, even one this spring when the pond was 80% iced over. I caught over 20 fish in two hours Saturday, but all small gills and two average bass until I finally got the fly in front of a bigger bluegill.


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

very nice: I hit a pond a couple years ago with my 4wt. first five fish were fish ohios. Very fun on that weight. I can only imagine on a one


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

No matter how old or experienced we become as fly fishers......there is something to be said for a evening on a farm pond playing with Gills....I never get tired of it....Nice fish Cream


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice looking reel....what kind?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

That's a beauty of a gill, Jeff! Nice work.
[/COLOR] 
Meathelmet, that reel is a TFO BVK Click reel. VERY VERY light, nice sounding click. I was looking at one at Mad River Outfitters on Saturday. In my opinion, it is one of the finer looking reels. It also helps that it's my favorite color...


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice job!

Mike


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

sbreech said:


> That's a beauty of a gill, Jeff! Nice work.
> [/COLOR]
> Meathelmet, that reel is a TFO BVK Click reel. VERY VERY light, nice sounding click. I was looking at one at Mad River Outfitters on Saturday. In my opinion, it is one of the finer looking reels. It also helps that it's my favorite color...




The only thing I dislike about it is the lack of a counter balance weight across from the reel handle. I know why they did it, to save weight, the reel weighs like 2.1oz empty. And honestly it doesn't make much of a difference not having the counter balance there, except when I am stripping line off to cast. When you strip line like that the reel feels wobbly because the minute weight of the handle throws the balance off slightly. Picky, I know.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like a blast! I've never cast anything lighter than a 4wt. I need to give some I those lighter weights a try.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Popped #2 on Friday:










That fish was almost 10" and very thick.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

How is it that I'm jealous of a bluegill???


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautiful fish man. It never gets old catching "gorilla" gills on a fly rod. But on a 1 WT, that is a best in class. The tail on that first fish makes me think it has more room to grow. It must have been a fighter. Thank you for the report.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

He looks like he ate a frisbee.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ejsell said:


> He looks like he ate a frisbee.


Even better, he ate a new fly pattern I was testing.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice slabs! I bet they are a blast on the 1 wt. I would like to invest in a lighter fly rig some day.


----------

